# Casey Anothony NOT GUILTY



## gloweyjoey (Jul 5, 2011)

After six, weeks of testimony, dozens of witnesses and one full day of deliberation, 12 jurors found Casey Anthony not guilty of murdering her two-year-old daughter.

The jury found Anthony not guilty of the lesser charges of second degree murder and felony third degree murder. According to Judge Belvin Perry, Jr.'s instructions, if the jury were to have found that Caylee's death was caused by Casey Anthony, then they were to consider the circumstances surrounding the death. When it was all over, the jury found Casey guilty of four counts of providing false information to investigators.

Since May 24, Casey Anthony, 25, has been on trial for the murder of her daughter, Caylee, who was almost three at the time of her death. Caylee was last seen alive in June 2008; nearly a month later, Casey's mother, Cindy, called 911 to report the child missing. A six month search finally turned up Caylee's decomposed body with duct tape on her skull.

Prosecutors have alleged that Casey searched the Internet for instructions on how to make home made chloroform, used the chemical to subdue the child, then killed her by putting duct tape over her mouth and nose. Casey's lawyer, Jose Baez, offered a different theory in his opening arguments: Caylee accidentally drowned in a pool and Casey's father, George, disposed of the body. Weeks of testimony from forensic scientists led to closing arguments over the weekend.[/p]




Source

Shocking. Simply shocking. Her little girl is dead and she just continued to lie about it. At least she got a guilty verdict for lying to police which then makes its hard to believe that she had nothing to do with her daughters disappearance and murder. Regardless the trial is over and this is the justice that the jury had decided to deliver for little Caylee.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 5, 2011)

Wait, what?
How does that, I don't even


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 5, 2011)

Terrible. Just terrible. I wonder who was on that jury? Whoever they are, they're wrong.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

probably udgey without fenie and edgie's assistance


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jul 5, 2011)

If I ever get into any legal trouble I'm going to hire her lawyer and O. J. Simpson's lawyer they get shit done.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> If I ever get into any legal trouble I'm going to hire her lawyer and O. J. Simpson's lawyer they get shit done.



That'll be pretty hard for the latter consider he's dead.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 5, 2011)

well, it's true what they say: "smart people get out of jury duty."  that would explain so many verdicts of the past.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jul 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Wombo Combo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well at least Casey's lawyer, how did he die what was his name?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Well at least Casey's lawyer, how did he die what was his name?



Simpson's Lawyer was Johnny Cochran and he died about two years ago from natural causes.

For Anthony's lawyer, I don't know. But hey, it just shows that enough lawyer-ing and you'll get off from most anything.


----------



## Lushay (Jul 5, 2011)

Clearly. It shows as long as you keep making up different stories no matter how much they don't make sense, you will be not guilty. Next time I murder someone, i'm going to say that I was influenced by unicorns from narnia. and that they did it. 
And don't forget to change your story every once in a while. Keep the jury on their toes


----------



## RoMee (Jul 5, 2011)

What I find funny is, if she was found guilty than the system works, but since she was found not guilty the system is broken.
People just don't want to admit when they're wrong

The case was weak, the only thing the prosecutor had going for them was the public and media.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 5, 2011)

I clearly remember my father once telling me that there is a Law in the US that states in some way "If a person lies under oath in a court case in any way shape or form, during their testimony, and it is found out, the court and/or jury can disreguard any and/or every last little bit of their testimony in whole", effectively treating it as if it didn't exist.

So why they didn't completely disreguard her testimony after the first two lies is beyond me.

Just confirms for me how unjust and corrupted this world is. The innocent suffer and die, while the guilty get off scott free and continue their evil deeds.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 5, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> probably udgey without fenie and edgie's assistance


HEY!  I'm the only one who gets to make Ace Attorney references around here!


----------



## Sausage Head (Jul 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you get to make the coffee ones.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

what a shitload of fuck!!


Karma is a bitch you motherfuckers. WATCH OUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for her AND HER LAWYER.


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow not guilty in a case based around circumstantial evidence with questionable forensics. People that are surprised need to stop watching Nancy Grace.


----------



## Midna (Jul 5, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen... The American legal system.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 5, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> I clearly remember my father once telling me that there is a Law in the US that states in some way "If a person lies under oath in a court case in any way shape or form, during their testimony, and it is found out, the court and/or jury can disreguard any and/or every last little bit of their testimony in whole", effectively treating it as if it didn't exist.
> 
> So why they didn't completely disreguard her testimony after the first two lies is beyond me.
> 
> Just confirms for me how unjust and corrupted this world is. The innocent suffer and die, while the guilty get off scott free and continue their evil deeds.


She never testified in court. She lied to police officers when they were looking for her daughter. She took them to all these random places and once they were there she would admit there was no reason for them to be there and she took them to universal where she used to work and then admitted she didn't work there anymore.


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 5, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Ladies and gentlemen... The American legal system.



Yep, even as an american (Lol my entire Mom's side is from Great Britain and Europe in general, and I picked up most of her side, aside from the accent)

I will admit....



Spoiler











Our legal system blows......alot...


----------



## Satangel (Jul 5, 2011)

ElPresador does not approve

[youtube]U0OUgm9VvOc[/youtube]


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 5, 2011)

Good god, its like a torrent of threads EVERYWHERE just on this. Anyway, I'm not too sure who's fault it is, but I know who can fix this.



Spoiler


----------



## impizkit (Jul 5, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Good god, its like a torrent of threads EVERYWHERE just on this. Anyway, I'm not too sure who's fault it is, but I know who can fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



STFU! You would think different if you cared.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm pretty disappointed, but this is why America is so great. You're Innocent until proven guilty, and she is a winner in this case. We may say she did it, but if she didn't, justice is great.


----------



## B3astinSnipes (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm shocked.This is disgusting.....Don't have words anymore


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 5, 2011)

B3astinSnipes said:
			
		

> I'm shocked.This is disgusting.....Don't have words anymore



I don't think any of us do.

We just have hate, rage, and spite.

I mean honestly, the sheer number of lies she told the police, gives me the impression that she really did murder. Why else would she lie that much!?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

hopefully a vigilante will shoot her or her lawyer with a incendiary round to the head from a sniper rifle...either one of them in the ground would make my day


----------



## Paarish (Jul 5, 2011)

ok I just caught up on this whole case.
My opinion?



Spoiler



W.... T.... F.....!?!?!?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> hopefully a vigilante will shoot her or her lawyer with a incendiary round to the head from a sniper rifle...either one of them in the ground would make my day


Wishing death on somebody isn't as better as what she did.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 5, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> hopefully a vigilante will shoot her or her lawyer with a incendiary round to the head from a sniper rifle...either one of them in the ground would make my day



you are what you hate


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



let someone else do it then


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 5, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't give a shit about this case in America? Thousands of kids get killed in some form or fashion, and many of those cases are more morbid and horrible then this one. Why are they focusing on this one case?

Like they say, "One person's death is a tragedy. The death of a million is just a statistic."

I'm just glad it's over with. It was clogging my news channels anyway.


----------



## B3astinSnipes (Jul 5, 2011)

Nimbus said:
			
		

> B3astinSnipes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know! And the fact that for the 30 some days she was missing she partied and didn't care where her daughter was.in addition no emotion about anything that has to do with her daughter.what kind of mother is this who doesn't care about their child but more about herself.Also I wonder what's going to happen I'm sure she doesn't care about how she died(if in her mind and the jury she thinks she didn't do it....ha)and that shows that she did it aswell.but can't fight and try to prove something that's right there infront of everyone but that's America.....we got some dumb people living here


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

If she's really innocent [which I personally doubt, but that's just me] then so be it. Maybe she can now grieve in private.

Otherwise, this shit is just messed up. I mean, just imagine this: a mother kills her barely 3 year-old daughter and gets away with a slap in the wrist and some media backlash. I can't bear the thought.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> If she's really innocent [which I personally doubt, but that's just me] then so be it. Maybe she can now grieve in private.
> 
> Otherwise, this shit is just messed up. I mean, just imagine this: a mother kills her barely 3 year-old daughter and gets away with a slap in the wrist and some media backlash. I can't bear the thought.



if OJ could do it....then so could the grinch!


----------



## Lunatics (Jul 5, 2011)

ITT: People who don't understand how the legal system works and are getting mad because they listened to the media and not the facts.

All the prosecution proved was that she is an evil, hateable bitch of a woman. They had no evidence that she actually killed her child. No evidence = no case = not guilty. You are innocent until proven guilty which they did not do.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jul 5, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Different how? I never really ever followed this case, all I know is it has to do with some mom and her kid and that its over today, and that people feel the need to create 20+ threads of this on every site. That's all I know.

EDIT: @Lunatics I think people are raging because in U.S. law once you are declared innocent of a crime you can't be tried again for that same crime. So even though new evidence may come up or even if their opinion of her is that she did it, they can't do jack shit.


----------



## ddetkowski (Jul 5, 2011)

She had nothing but sheer luck on her side on this case,
31 days til she told her mother her baby was missing?
Plus how many more days until the body was found?
Any DNA evidence tying her to her baby's death was washed away by
rain, storms, and luck that no one found the body til even later?
Combined with the lies?
*Circumstancial evidence* is the only thing the prosecution had to try to convict her.
Still, sad ending.....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

someone on youtube said "Justin Bieber should go down to Florida so someone can murder him" xD


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 5, 2011)

Whoops. Just made a blog with the exact same title. 

Anyways WTF AMERICA


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jul 5, 2011)

If she really acted like that, she should be jailed for:

Obstruction of justice [lying to the police and shit, therefore fucking up and already fucked-up case]
Gross negligence

IMHO


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

may her neighbors and society shun her forever until the day she dies a single, cold and heartless bitch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations woman. You now can continue that partying life you always clearly wanted. Keep in mind that your life is now ruined and that's hilarious.

Fuck the Justice System. This is so sad.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

I bet you that motherfucking bitch of a cunt is going to have the AUDACITY to hire body guards to protect her when she goes out.

cause god knows that almost everyone would love to have justice prevail and would like to have _"two in the chest. one in the shoulder"_ for her


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 5, 2011)

My opinion about this is WTF


----------



## pubert09 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great, now I'm done hearing everyone talking about the trial going on................but wait, now I get to hear people whine about the results.
Just dandy!

Honestly there's nothing to be done, what happened happened. I hate it so much when people complain about things that can't really be changed.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jul 5, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> well, it's true what they say: "smart people get out of jury duty."  that would explain so many verdicts of the past.



This is so true today...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 5, 2011)

WTF! o.O.
The Jury must have been on weed.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I was going to too.


It's very sad that it turned out this way. She should be tried again but with competent people this time.


----------



## InuYasha (Jul 5, 2011)

If you don't want a child don't have one...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 5, 2011)

There is a clear line between not guilty and innocent...


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 5, 2011)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> There is a clear line between not guilty and innocent...



Yes, there is no grey in the matter.

It's all white and black, light and dark, innocent and guilty. 

There is no grey, or half-lit, or maybe innocent or maybe guilty.

In this world, you're either innocent or guilty.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jul 5, 2011)

What if she really didn't do it?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 6, 2011)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Wow not guilty in a case based around circumstantial evidence with questionable forensics. People that are surprised need to stop watching Nancy Grace.



Face it the prosecution made a huge mistake in pursuing a 1st degree murder conviction on little more than  circumstantial evidence. Like it or not that's how the justice system works in usa, innocent untill PROVEN guilty. I invite the emotional hate from this logical opinion.


----------



## m3rox (Jul 6, 2011)

Eh.

Doesn't the saying go "innocent until proven guilty"?

If she was found not guilty of killing her child.  I welcome that.  The public tends to cast guilt on anyone who is accused of anything these days.  Not one of you know the truth about what happened, and yet you sit at your computer acting like you do.  Shame on all of you.  How would you feel if you were accused of a heinous crime, and the second the story hit the news, you were deemed guilty by the public?  No matter what facts came to light, you were still thought to be guilty.

Shame on all of you.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 6, 2011)

she was protected by her family. they KNOW what happened. whether or not she killed the kid is the questions, but she admitted to knowing her daughter drowned and the father did as well during the trial. 

this is clear how well the american legal system works. its a great process, but it can be manipulated HEAVILY.


----------



## xdmario1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you Casey, you just made all of Florida look bad.


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 6, 2011)

xdmario1 said:
			
		

> Thank you Casey, you just made all of Florida look bad.


Actually you can thank the media for putting so much focus on the case.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jul 6, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish she could be tried again but with competent jurors.  Too bad double jeopardy prevents that.

Those who don't know double jeopardy means a person can't be tried for the same thing twice


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is the racial profile of the jurors that decided this case. 
http://news.yahoo.com/list-jurors-casey-an...-230320493.html


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 6, 2011)

pubert09 said:
			
		

> Great, now I'm done hearing everyone talking about the trial going on................but wait, now I get to hear people whine about the results.
> Just dandy!
> 
> Honestly there's nothing to be done, what happened happened. *I hate it so much when people complain about things that can't really be changed.*



It shouldn't need to be changed in the first place, that's why people complain. Not everyone is a passive little bitch who doesn't care what happens in the world around them.


----------



## junkerde (Jul 6, 2011)

dexter morgan's job, wish it were real


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 6, 2011)

DarkShinigami said:
			
		

> Ikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's double indemnation, but whatever.

Besides, that's completely retarded. A guy could go to jail for robbing a bank, get out, and then go rob another bank and he couldn't be tried (if I understand that correctly?)


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 6, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> I believe it's double indemnation, but whatever.
> 
> Besides, that's completely retarded. A guy could go to jail for robbing a bank, get out, and then go rob another bank and he couldn't be tried (if I understand that correctly?)


A guy robs a bank, but goes free and that it. You can go back to that exact same crime. If he robs a another bank(or even if he robs the same bank again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), which is another crime, he can be tried for the new crime. 

@OP

... idk what to say. I vaguely follow this.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 6, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> DarkShinigami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no. You can't be tried twice for the same case. So you can't murder a guy, get tried, then get retried for the same murder.
If you rob a bank, get tried and go to jail, get out and rob another bank...its a whole new case and you can obviously be tried for it.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jul 6, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Well that makes sense.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, this is stupid. And, if she drowned in a pool, why would there be duct tape on her face?

Eh, whatever. I didn't really follow it anyway.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 6, 2011)

junkerde said:
			
		

> dexter morgan's job, wish it were real


fucking seconded.

I don't know how the fuck that lawyer could actually defend her and still sleep with a clear conscious at night. 

I seriously don't get 'Lawyers'.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jul 6, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^ This,

The prosecution tried to prove a capital case on circumstantial BS. There was no hard evidence. If they had attempted to prove negligent homicide, they would have almost certainly succeeded. Instead, they tried to prove a capital punishment case. I could have told you up front they didn't stand a snow balls chance at a guilty verdict.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 6, 2011)

I would love to know why you all think you know what happened to this poor little girl. How do you know that she didnt drown? If you guys know something I dont you should have been a witness in the trial. The state really could have used the help because they were reaching at best.


----------



## Makar (Jul 6, 2011)

Lushay said:
			
		

> Next time I murder someone, i'm going to say that I was influenced by unicorns from narnia.



"Next time" ?


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 6, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:
			
		

> I would love to know why you all think you know what happened to this poor little girl. How do you know that she didnt drown? If you guys know something I dont you should have been a witness in the trial. The state really could have used the help because they were reaching at best.


So if my kid accidentally dies all I need to do is make it look like murder and dump the body in a swamp and everything is fine and dandy? No, that's bullshit.

I will admit the state could not prove there was indeed a murder, it just looked like one but with no known cause of death and no way to link a "murder weapon" although they did try rather hard with the chloroform searches to show premeditation.

She never said that it was an accident either. She hasn't said anything except for the continued lies that she told police. Her father never admitted to a drowning either. It was always "the Defenses theory" that she drowned in the pool and they both covered it up. Her mother brought it up in a jail visit saying “They are saying Caylee drowned in the pool,” in which Casey responded with “Surprise, surprise.”

Regardless of this verdict, Casey Anthony knows what happened to her daughter. She SHOULD be punished for trying to cover it up if it truly was an accident then isn't that still child neglect. Even if not murder she needs to be held accountable for her daughters death not just for lying about it.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 6, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> JasmineJewelThief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree she was in fault either way but people are overracting to the verdict like they know for a fact that she killed her. I wish they could get her for something but as we both know they tried their best and I think they thought it would be easy because of the media coverage.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 6, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Terrible. Just terrible. I wonder who was on that jury? Whoever they are, they're wrong.



Please enlighten us?

What was so wrong about not sentencing someone to death for a crime they had no proof of?

Why should we take things to trial if we are going to let the media choose our fates?


----------



## RoMee (Jul 6, 2011)

you guys are too easily influenced by the media.
All you guys have is speculations fueled by bias media.

There was no proof...it's that simple

opinions does not = guilty

speculations does not = fact


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 6, 2011)

Lushay said:
			
		

> Clearly. It shows as long as you keep making up different stories no matter how much they don't make sense, you will be not guilty. *Next time* I murder someone, i'm going to say that I was influenced by unicorns from narnia. and that they did it.
> And don't forget to change your story every once in a while. Keep the jury on their toes


Should you be in prison, currently?
------
Not enough physical evidence. That's the basic issue. People are outraged, though, and many probably want Anthony in prison for life or worse.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jul 6, 2011)

Whether there's proof or not of the murder, I've heard she IS convicted of perjury. It is entirely possible she really didn't murder her daughter. This isn't Phoenix Wright, you need more than circumstantial evidence to prove someone guilty.


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 6, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Whether there's proof or not of the murder, I've heard she IS convicted of perjury. It is entirely possible she really didn't murder her daughter. This isn't Phoenix Wright, you need more than circumstantial evidence to prove someone guilty.



Perjury does not apply because she didnt testify. You may have heard the four counts of Providing False Info to Law Enforcement she was found guilty of, but those are misdemeanors and are 1 year max for each and she has already served 3 so this loon could be out by the end of the year.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 6, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




she's getting out thursday with time served

no one gets max sentence for misdemeanors, unless they want to fuck her over and give her 4 consecutive max sentance.
but they will likely give her a concurrent sentence....time served


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 6, 2011)

What a strange family reunion that will be....what I wanna know is if the parents will be charged with perjury. She might be the one picking them up from jail lol


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 6, 2011)

JasmineJewelThief said:
			
		

> What a strange family reunion that will be....what I wanna know is if the parents will be charged with perjury. She might be the one picking them up from jail lol


After throwing her dad under the bus like she did, I'm sure that family is fucked up beyond repair now. As for her parents being charged with perjury, I doubt it. Their granddaughter is dead I really really doubt the state will pursue perjury charges at this point, they've been through a lot and apparently are getting death threats over their daughters not guilty verdict. It just doesn't seem likely, but hey, you never know.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 6, 2011)

first, let me preface this by saying I'm American.  murdering someone in America now results in two possibilities: universal health-care (which no one but convicted felons have) and free room and board for life if convicted; a multi-million book deal if not.  it's no wonder y America has really become the laughing stock of the democratic world.  I mean what happened to this country???  I've always been taught that this country is the greatest in the world, but when things like this happen over-and-over again, I have to question that.  it's really nothing more than propaganda anymore...


----------



## DrOctapu (Jul 6, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> first, let me preface this by saying I'm American.  murdering someone in America now results in two possibilities: universal health-care (which no one but convicted felons have) and free room and board for life if convicted; a multi-million book deal if not.  it's no wonder y America has really become the laughing stock of the democratic world.  I mean what happened to this country???  I've always been taught that this country is the greatest in the world, but when things like this happen over-and-over again, I have to question that.  it's really nothing more than propaganda anymore...


Life sucks, humans are worthless as a species, society is just waiting to die, etc. Get over it. I did.

INCOMING RANT

All day today, I've seen facebook statuses saying things to the extent of "Justice for Caylee Anthony," "Keep this rose going for Casey Anthony," and, my personal favorite, "Justice has failed, but judgement remains." As if she's more fucked now than before. Even if you choose to believe in an afterlife with rewards or punishment suitable to your behavior in life, how the fuck does that make sense? Justice would come with judgement if you're so inclined, and if you aren't, it still makes no sense. Jeez. 
Anyway, I personally believe that whatever happened's going to be fine. If they were wrong, OK. Killing more people isn't going to solve shit. Why the fuck would that make sense? You're only raising the body count. If they're right, the people saying they're wrong are assholes. In fact, they've pretty much fucked up her life. Entirely.
There is no recovery from being labeled a baby killer. None, whatsoever. She's fucked either way. This wasn't a victory, and when she gets killed by a mob in the coming weeks won't be a victory either. I can't believe people have so little faith in the system we call justice now. The jury made their call. Nothing's going to change that.
Now chill the fuck out and quit freaking out about something that has no impact on your life.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 6, 2011)

cant believe it


----------



## Ell (Jul 6, 2011)

should any of you guys ever be wrongly accused of a heinous crime you'll be glad that the burden of proof for the state is set as high as it apparently is. better to let a hundred criminals go free than to let an innocent person be murdered by the "big government" everybody acts like they hate most of the time.

"taxes are government overreach! unacceptable! but that chick partied afterwards! KILL HER, GOVERNMENT!"


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 6, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Life sucks, humans are worthless as a species, society is just waiting to die, etc. Get over it. I did.
> 
> INCOMING RANT
> 
> ...



Thank you, way better than I said it


----------



## squall23 (Jul 6, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> fucking seconded.
> 
> I don't know how the fuck that lawyer could actually defend her and still sleep with a clear conscious at night.
> 
> I seriously don't get 'Lawyers'.


I forgot the actual name but there was a really old case in America.  And by old, I mean Evolution vs Creation old.  The trial was against a man teaching evolution in a very Christian town.  The prosecutor was some high-ranking clergyman and the lawyer was a really flamboyant person but very effective at his job.  Against the odds the man was proven innocent and it wasn't until after the trial that people found out the lawyer who was defending him was also a Christian.  A few days later, that clergyman died in his sleep apparently from the shock of losing.

As for this particular case.  From the point of view of somebody who didn't follow it and reading this thread, why are so many of you so angry?  Was there actually good proof it was her that did it?  Or was it because you all felt sorry a little girl was "murdered" and you all had to blame somebody for it?

Seriously, I have no idea.  Was there clear cut evidence or was there "evidence"?  Don't think I'm not sad about some girl dying because I am, but I'm not going to just jump in and say it was her mom just because there is some evidence against her and the media vilified her.


----------



## Recorderdude (Jul 6, 2011)

squall23 said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This was the famous Scopes "Monkey" Trial, of which multiple films, all named "Inherit the Wind", have been made about. They're quite interesting.

As for the judgement? I'm certainly not happy about the result as the evidence seemed to have made it overwhelmingly obvious that Anthony was guilty, but perhaps, somehow, she was not. I really do not know. And so I will stop here.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh dear Casey wants babies again, the last thing we need is a second season of this mess.

More children are going to die by her hand now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Oh dear Casey wants babies again, the last thing we need is a second season of this mess.
> 
> More children are going to die by her hand now.


Oh god a second season. Now it'll be a reality tv show.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 6, 2011)

Ell said:
			
		

> should any of you guys ever be wrongly accused of a heinous crime you'll be glad that the burden of proof for the state is set as high as it apparently is. better to let a hundred criminals go free than to let an innocent person be murdered by the "big government" everybody acts like they hate most of the time.
> 
> "taxes are government overreach! unacceptable! but that chick partied afterwards! KILL HER, GOVERNMENT!"



Yes people who complain about our "justice" system(its not really about justice its about proving guilt or innocence) should look at other models, perhaps they would like those better but the US Justice system is predicated on innocent until proven guilty, YES there have been cases with less circumstantial evidence than the Casey Anthony trail that resulted in (what is perceived as adequate)convictions, but that doesn't mean public opinion is the judge and executioner, like it or not.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 6, 2011)

There was no solid evidence, therefore she couldn't be convicted. The system seems to work fine to me.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 6, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> There was no solid evidence, therefore she couldn't be convicted. The system seems to work fine to me.



it works fine for me too
I think people are just mad because they can't use their pitch forks and torches 
there's no such things as a civilized society anymore
they're not happy until the see a hanging..guilty or not


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jul 6, 2011)

spinal_cord said:
			
		

> There was no solid evidence, therefore she couldn't be convicted. The system seems to work fine to me.



yes that's how it works, though it was a shock nonetheless, the sad thing is we probably will never know how Caylee died(I have my suspicions but their irrelevant to the reality of the acquittal). Make no mistake Casey Anthony was a disgusting excuse for a "mother", but it seems you can't be convicted for being a horrible mother.

edit: @ 1:27 "Alan Dershowitz argues the prosecutors in the Casey Anthony trial used "junk science" to try to convict her."

[youtube]MecfUeTljUc[/youtube]


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 7, 2011)

It seems like some people are assuming she was only charged with capital murder and was only facing the death penalty which is wrong. She faced multiple counts including murder, manslaughter, and child abuse. I think people arent outraged because they wanted to see her die for what she did, they just want to see her held responsible since she is the one that was supposed to be there to protect the child and the childs well being. If we go through all of the stories shes told, which a lot she has admitted to being complete lies, all of them would still leave some for of child neglect on the table unless the child was truely abducted by some pedo but she never even used abduction as a story.

She did tell detectives that she knows that Caylee is alive but now she knew she was dead the entire time and lied about it?
[youtube]hyVSBgUuUEw[/youtube]


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2011)

What's funny, is she will now be making so much more money then all of us (assuming she agrees). Vivid (Adult Video contract) offered her a job. And this isn't a small time business. They've been the contractors of Jenna Jameson and Briana Banks, so this is pretty much a kick in the balls for everyone that she is getting offered a job.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 7, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> I think people arent outraged because they wanted to see her die for what she did, they just want to see her held responsible since she is the one that was supposed to be there to protect the child and the childs well being.




But the thing is all the people who want her dead punished, don't know the whole story, none of us was there, none of us knows what really happened.
Guilty or not people's lust for a "hanging" is all I see.
people are sharping their pitch forks and hyping their mob mentality based on what they hear from* bias* news reporting.

Guess what people, not everything on the news is real.

should we just start convicting people based on speculations and feelings?


----------



## patrickyugo (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought this was a video game forum...


----------



## Justin121994 (Jul 7, 2011)

Not enough evidence. You can' t convict someone without evidence. You can't go by emotion or opinion you need hard solid evidence. The body was also to decomposed to gather much evidence other than the duct tape. Even then the place was flooding/raining. It's a dump you can't say that killed her.  It's just goes down to evidence.. I think she killed her and she deserves to spend more time in jail, but without evidence you can't prove that. Her partying getting a tattoo of the good life in Italian isn't evidence, although inside you can make the connection that who in the right mind would be doing that instead of supposedly searching for her "lost" daughter...
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 7, 2011)

Can we please get more of Nancy Grace crying about it?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

hope that bitch is happy now


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2011)

patrickyugo said:
			
		

> I thought this was a video game forum...


Don't even bother my friend. People have complained before, but the general consensus is that users can post whatever news they want (as long as it's real, not spam, duplicate, or crap), gaming related or not.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 7, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're simply generalizing at this point.
I think you are also confused between people who want to see a conviction as opposed to people who want to see a punishment. We know SOMETHING happend to this almost three year old girl and her mother was the last person to be seen with.

If the little girl did indeed die on accident, she needs to be held responsible for not telling anyone for 31 days, dumping the body, and lying repeatedly to officers and she needs to be held responsible for all the time, effort and money that was used in the search efforts to find this little girl that she said herself she still believed to be alive but died in an accident and she bagged up the body and dumped it.

I will agree with you though, there are a lot of people who are just hyped up on pictures and videos of this little girl and don't know much of anything about the case and didn't until last month. I guarantee you, not everyone that wanted to see a conviction, not just a capital murder conviction, is one of these people.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 7, 2011)

gloweyjoey said:
			
		

> You're simply generalizing at this point.
> I think you are also confused between people who want to see a conviction as opposed to people who want to see a punishment. We know SOMETHING happend to this almost three year old girl and her mother was the last person to be seen with.
> 
> If the little girl did indeed die on accident, she needs to be held responsible for not telling anyone for 31 days, dumping the body, and lying repeatedly to officers and she needs to be held responsible for all the time, effort and money that was used in the search efforts to find this little girl that she said herself she still believed to be alive but died in an accident and she bagged up the body and dumped it.
> ...



"*IF*" the little girl did indeed die.

you yourself don't know for sure, why else would you use "*If*".
and that's my point, no one knows what happened. It's all speculations, and a bunch of I think this happened, I think that happened, blah, blah, blah.

should we just start convicting people based on people's speculations and feelings? 

and to see so many people who lives thousands of miles away, who knows nothing about what happened (*other than what they hear from nancy grace*)
demanding the death of a women they know nothing about (*other than what they see on TV*).
sure you see all the bad crap she does but no one seems to give a shit about any thing good she might had done (if any) because all they want to see is all the terrible things she has done, so they can justify their thirst for an execution.

You can call it generalization,* I call it how I see it*.


you should google how many people was put to death, only to be proven innocent later after DNA testings
or people who was imprisoned for 50 something years because everyone thought he did it, because of one "fake" witness, who made it up.

should we just start convicting people based on people's speculations and feelings?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 7, 2011)

Too much media attention from the start, and too many gut reactions in this thread. And TBH with the instructions given by the judge, and the very high price of a wrong verdict, the jurors jurors had no real choice in the matter. 



			
				ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> What's funny, is she will now be making so much more money then all of us (assuming she agrees). Vivid (Adult Video contract) offered her a job. And this isn't a small time business. They've been the contractors of Jenna Jameson and Briana Banks, so this is pretty much a kick in the balls for everyone that she is getting offered a job.



I didn't know about the Vivid contract offer (not a fan of pron in the slightest), but that is almost exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 7, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> Too much media attention from the start, and too many gut reactions in this thread. And TBH with the instructions given by the judge, and the very high price of a wrong verdict, the jurors jurors had no real choice in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just googled, within a day, they took the offer back.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jul 7, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> gloweyjoey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was never saying I knew what happened and I was never saying I wanted her to get a capital murder conviction.

I say* IF* she died on *accident*, because THAT was the theory that the defense stuck to, that she drowned in the pool and her dad helped her cover it up. It was an accident, she covered it up. So i said IF it was indeed an accident, and she indeed covered it up she should still be held responsible for it, and that does not mean she should be put to death. 

Again, the accident theory was used by her *defense counsel*. So if it was an accident she knew her daughter was dead, and lied about it and took everyone on a wild goose chase and wasted thousands of dollars worth of search efforts and thats OK to do? No, its not, and you know for damn sure the state is going to be looking for some money out of her.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 7, 2011)

case and point: y would u lie to police unless u had something to hide?  plus, her lack of empathy for her missing child says more than evidence, direct or otherwise, ever could.  the jurors must have been riding the short bus to the courthouse.  and, the state must have spent a fortune hiring people to feed and cloth them each day.  u could have replaced her attorney with a cabbage and the outcome would have been the same.


----------



## spinal_cord (Jul 7, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> case and point: y would u lie to police unless u had something to hide?  plus, her lack of empathy for her missing child says more than evidence, direct or otherwise, ever could.



*Shock* would be a very good reason, if your child had died in an accident, there is no way to predict how you would deal with is. Denial is one of the stages of grief, who are you to say that she was thinking rationally when she claimed her child was still alive?

That said, I personally believe that she had a huge part in the death and cover-up of her childs death, however, my previous comment stands, *there was not enough evidence for a murder conviction, so they couldn't convict here*.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 7, 2011)

direct evidence doesn't matter in this case.  when too many circumstances point to one direction, there's really only one answer.  there have been many instances in the past in which people have even been convicted of murder without a body present.  and, u can't use the SHOCK excuse considering she was stoic during the trial.  people seem to believe that fingerprints r all over crime scenes which is rarely the case.  there's never a smoking gun in any case like CSI would have u believe.  it takes a little of everything to get the big picture.  if the jury couldn't see that, I truly feel sorry for their parents raising such garbage.  well, the jury will have to live with their decision.  perhaps, the ones with small children should invest in the Casey Anthony Daycare service.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 7, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> there's never a smoking gun in any case like CSI would have u believe.



Actually most of the time it's pretty straight cut. Woman stood over abusive husband knife in hand shouting "I told him to stop it", lots of robberies and the local smack head tries to sell someone their own TV back, that sort of thing.


----------



## Shano56 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not the defendant. I'm not the victim. I'm not her friend. I'm not her family. I'm not the judge. I'm not the jury. I'm not her attorney. So why would I care? I don't think she will kill me.  Why should anyone else care?


----------



## JasmineJewelThie (Jul 8, 2011)

godreborn said:
			
		

> direct evidence doesn't matter in this case.  when too many circumstances point to one direction, there's really only one answer.  there have been many instances in the past in which people have even been convicted of murder without a body present.  and, u can't use the SHOCK excuse considering she was stoic during the trial.  people seem to believe that fingerprints r all over crime scenes which is rarely the case.  there's never a smoking gun in any case like CSI would have u believe.  it takes a little of everything to get the big picture.  if the jury couldn't see that, I truly feel sorry for their parents raising such garbage.  well, the jury will have to live with their decision.  perhaps, the ones with small children should invest in the Casey Anthony Daycare service.


If you take the lying out of the picture any of that "evidence" could be said about anyone in that family, but we have all been brainwashed by idiots like Nancy Grace. If you hear something enough eventually its gonna get to you. Her show was a non-stop collage of the kid smiling and looking adorable while a fat headed women shoved her unfounded opinions on the matter.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jul 8, 2011)

She's hot as fuck though


----------



## nugundam0079 (Jul 8, 2011)

Casey Anthony man-Despite all of her grandstanding and lying 

She's super hot

Mods-Fuck off


----------



## Seyiji (Jul 8, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> patrickyugo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that is pretty fucking stupid :\


----------

